# Temperature!?!?



## MrCookies (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi guys, my first time here. I have a 9800 pro that i just overclocked to an XT, after installing A Giant III cooling solution onto it. Now I am afraid, ATItool reports my temperature at about 65 idle and 70 while playing World of Warcraft. I have seen no artifacts, and the card is only somewhat warm to the touch. Is ATItool's temperature detecting accurate? If so, what is the problem with my cooling solution!?Thanks!


----------



## kayone (Jan 4, 2005)

afaik they do run quite hot anyway 9800Pros, so overclocking to XT too i think that temps around correct.


----------



## MrCookies (Jan 4, 2005)

Even if i installed a Giant III cooling solution? I mean this thing is huge, 2 heat pipes and 2 big heatsinks. Hm, Ill take the video card out and see if I installed it correctly. Is there a big difference between thermal paste and the new stuff like silver?


----------



## riivo (Jan 4, 2005)

not really, about 2-6 degrees. how is the temp at default?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 4, 2005)

I have the same card and cooler, and I get the same temp when using the fan at medium setting.
Using the fan at high speed and turning on the blower will lower your temperature a bit, but noise level gets too high, so I only use both fans for benchmarking with high OC


----------



## MrCookies (Jan 5, 2005)

And you havent seen any problems with it yet? Its ok to run at these temperatures?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 5, 2005)

MrCookies said:
			
		

> And you havent seen any problems with it yet? Its ok to run at these temperatures?



No problems at all, I guess the core was designed to run at much higher temps (I've heard of ati testing the R360 to 121°C before it fails) I didn't even have problems after flashin and using my stock cooler for three weeks before the Tt III arrived


----------



## nanobug (Jan 19, 2005)

MrCookies said:
			
		

> Even if i installed a Giant III cooling solution? I mean this thing is huge, 2 heat pipes and 2 big heatsinks. Hm, Ill take the video card out and see if I installed it correctly. Is there a big difference between thermal paste and the new stuff like silver?



I run the 9800XT here and to be honest think the temps reported are bollocks.  Running the stock HSF the temps at idle were around 63c.  Running modified HSF and underclocked (core & mem) to 50% of defaults idle temps were about 57c.  Now, though, running 1/2" ID watercooling, cooling ONLY the ATi, the idle temps show about 50c.

The waterblock isn't even warm to the touch and external temperature probes attached to the copper base of the block indicate temperatures around 20c LOWER than what the card reports.

I think, in this case at least, the temps are probably wildly inaccurate.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 19, 2005)

the 9800 series hasnt got a diode inside the chip .. so ati put it under the chip .. the problem here is that the temperature at the diode is nowhere near the temperature inside the chip so ati just adds +20°c to the measured temperature .. obviously this has some flaws especially when temperature is low


----------



## nanobug (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info, W1zzard,   

Could it be possible for ATiTool to compensate the temps, maybe an option or something?  It's annoying as hell with MBM and Webtemp showing this mad value.   

I added the CPU into the loop today so the system is running -> pump > cpu > gpu > rad > pump (the XT is taking all the heat here) and the external GPU probe still reports way less than ATi's value, showing 35.9c atm using these LCD temp probes.  ATiTool on the other hand is showing 59.8c.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 19, 2005)

atitool is using the same +20° thing


----------



## Dedodido (Jan 19, 2005)

that's a lot of pretty tubes o.o

does the 9550 have a diode in the chip so that I can measure the temperature?

btw, in ATI Tool where can you see the temperature?


----------



## nanobug (Jan 19, 2005)

Could it not just -20c from the value before outputting to MBM?  







p.s.  atitool still dropping readings under load


----------

